# XML konvertieren



## Hypokrates (1. Jul 2011)

Hallo alle Zusammen

Ich hab geraden angefangen mich mit XML zubescheftigen, genauer seit Heute, also ist mein wissen noch begrenzt.  Soweit ich das verstanden hab, kann man Java-Code in XML konvertieren. Wie ich eine XML-Datei erstelle, glaub ich, weiß ich inzwischen. Meine erste Idee war Java-Code <=> XML <=> C++Code zu kovertieren. Das scheint aber nicht zu gehen weil C++ einiges zur Kompilezeit macht, was Java zur Rumtime macht. Geht also nicht. 
A: Ich hätte jetzt gern eine Bestätigung ob das was ich mir da zusammen gereimt hab, simmt oder nicht.

B: Wenn es nicht direkt aus Java-Code möglich ist, wie muss dann eine XML-Datei aussehen damit sie sowohl von einem C++Paser wie auch einem Java-Paser genutzt werden kann? Muss man da auf etwas bestimmtes achten? Das soll/ist doch der clou an XML das man das in verschieden Datei formate konvertieren kann, oder? 

Danke für Eure Zeit


----------



## aze (1. Jul 2011)

Hi

Das folgende Projekt zeigt einen Weg um Java nach Net zu transformieren.Vlt findest du dort ein paar Antworten:

XMLVM - Documentation


----------



## ARadauer (1. Jul 2011)

JAVA <-> C++ Crosscompiling über XML? Woher kommen immer diese Ideen, ich denke da wird nix sinnvolles bei raus kommen. Oder jedenfalls nix was man in einem halbwegs großen Projekt produktiv einsetzen kann....

Nettes Bild http://www.xmlvm.org/overview/overview.jpg wurde schon oft irgendwo gepostet. Hat das schon irgendjemand mal verwendet?


----------

